# ATV trails around Bear Lake



## highcountryfever

Looking for trail maps for areas to ride around Bear Lake. We will be staying in Garden City area. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bears Butt

There are miles and miles of riding to be done there. The local station on the corner as you come out of Logan Canyon should carry the free forest service trails map, but if not, just take your toys up to the summit and drive south on the sinks road until there is a wide place (about a mile down the road). Park and unload there and ride south. There are a ton of off shoot trails as you proceed along. One of my favorite places to visit is Old Ephraims Grave. Have fun!


----------



## middlefork

Google Shoshone Trail. All kinds of places to ride. There are more trails out of Paris Id too.


----------



## ut1031

Yep, the Idaho side! Bloomington Lake above Paris and Bloomington. the trail system is quite extensive.


----------

